# Do 'A' Circuit riders make money in the ring?



## grayfalls (Aug 4, 2010)

I know that A Circuit riders often have expensive horses that can get close to the 6 figures, train frequently with prestigious trainers, and spend a lot of time (and time = money) at the barn. Do they ever make enough money to cover the costs? Can they make enough money to be actually 'making' money by riding?

This is something that's baffled me for awhile, because I know that mostly wealthy people are the ones with time for the circuit, but is riding consistently a money-losing game for them? I don't mean to be disrespectful whatsoever, I'm just curious, as many of the shows don't seem like they'd ever have enough of a purse to cover the costs that go into training.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The trainers make a lot of money, comparatively.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of the A circuit riders ride horses that belong to wealthy people. Prize money is good for those who win. Some shows pay out for 1st, 2nd and 3rd. When we see riders on tv being presented with huge cheques, part goes to the rider and part to the owner as the owner pays all the expenses.


----------

